# Critique Shea



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Just looking for a confo critique on my tb gelding. I've posted critiques before and got opinions on his weight more than anything else, so now that he's at a decent weight (although im still looking to put a few more kgs on him) i'd love some critique on his confo, especially in reguards to how he'd do at XC and dressage, nothing serious, just low level stuff.

Sorry about the photos, the only really "critiquey" one is the one on concrete where i cut off his head :lol:. The last few at the bottom are mainly for his legs, more than anything, i will try to get some proper ones soon.
Oh, and he is 7.

One more thing, does he have a long back/straight shoulder/ is he downhill? Those are my main concerns, confo-wise.
Thanks in advance, guys.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

he is very handsome. he looks a bit over the knee, sway back, goose rumped, and a nice slpoing shoulder. i adore his long legs though!


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

He looks pretty good
Work on his topline and overall muscle developement in the rear.
Nicce legs  very long and proportionate. Lovely
Definitely a little sway backed. Could be fixed
Nice shoulder and front end
Just really needs so muscle in the back. Much better weight though


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

oh and lovely neck


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Gorgeous boy! He has a very pretty face with kind, inquisitive, expressive eyes.
I like his neck, although it looks tied in a little low at the shoulder, its good length and has nice muscle definition... Appears that he could give a good arched head set easily. His back does not look long to me but he could use some top line work and muscling. His croup looks slightly steep which is giving him the "needs muscling in the rear end" and "goose rumped" look the others mentioned.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

very pretty horse!! looks like her could use a little more weight and some good mucsle in his rear end. he has a very boney looking butt. his back also looks a little swaded but with some good grain and supliments you would deffienty make his top line better. his neck also looks a little strange to me, maybe he had a little bit of an Ewe neck, but it may just be the pics, really hard to tell.


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Does he really look sway-backed? The saddle fitter told me he had a very straight back and there was just a long drop from his withers - typical tb.

Thanks for the critique guys! 
Anyone else?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He is a very pretty boy. Not long backed or downhill. Maybe just a smidge uphill but not enough to make a difference. Nice long straight legs. Needs some more muscle in his back and rump. I think that is what is giving him the sway-backed look. Steep in the croup may cause him to be a little rougher riding and also accounts for the goose rump appearance. Some more muscle will probably help that too. All in all, with some riding, you have a very nice boy.


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Update on Shea's weight:

About a month ago he looked the same as he does in the pics posted above. I've been feeding him up all summer, but although he maintained his weight, he didn't gain any like I wanted. He was never thin or skinny, just lean, but I've changed his diet around several times and finally found something that works! He's been on his new feed for 3 weeks now and I can see improvement! Hoorah! lol

2/2009
It's most noticable across his rear.









26/4/2009









(Btw, that's his winter coat, can you tell?) 









What do you think? He starting to get a chubby belly now haha! Now I just need to work on those muscles... if the rain would stop.


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

I dotn know much about conformation, but all I can say is he looks beautiful! I love his colour, and his face.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I dont think he is sway back, i think he just needs more muscles on the top line, and those hips make him look sway backed. He is a handsome boy, and i can definantly see a difference in the weight, good job =)


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

yeah mabey it is just the long drop from the wither.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

He's pretty. He's got a decent shoulder on him, and he's not downhill at all. He looks a little goose-rumped, and could use more muscle, but otherwise he's very nice.


----------

